# Machine hammer



## Micke S (Oct 13, 2014)

I was inspired by the very nice and practical _Paulding Machinist Hammer_ so I did a similar thing myself. It is a bit different than the original, and not nearly as perfect since I'm new and unskilled to machining. The white nylon stud is very dirt-sensitive and doesn't look to well. It will be replaced with black POM plastic for better look and fit.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice work. Looks like it took a few skills to me


----------



## gredpe3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice Hammer,what is it made of ?


----------



## Micke S (Oct 13, 2014)

Shaft is Aluminium 6082 T6 (SS-4212). Body is a cut from a 30 mm chromed hydraulic piston. Caps are brass and nylon. The brass cap is there to get weight but is probably better than steel-to-steel when used.

The shaft has tight fit and was secured by green Loctite 270 (permanent locking fluid). The caps are interconnected by a Metric 8 mm threaded rod.


----------



## gredpe3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Is the shaft threaded or press fit?I like the idea of the Brass head for a sound but no spark strike.It really looks good in the proportion and balance aspect.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks good, nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micke S (Oct 13, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> Is the shaft threaded or press fit?I like the idea of the Brass head for a sound but no spark strike.It really looks good in the proportion and balance aspect.



I'm glad you like it. The shaft is press fit. It didn't become as super-tight as I wanted, so it is securely fixed with Loctite 270 :miner:



kd4gij said:


> Looks good, nice job.:thumbsup:



Thank you !


----------



## Micke S (Oct 15, 2014)

Another attempt to make a machinist hammer. This design is better since the handle is smooth and more comfy to grip. The handle is hollow bored.


----------



## gredpe3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Are the ends interchangeable like the other one?You are doing a nice job on the hammers.


----------



## Micke S (Oct 15, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> Are the ends interchangeable like the other one?You are doing a nice job on the hammers.



Thank you. No this was just a quick test of design and function so I didn't bother to make the ends replaceable.  But I prefer this design to the previous one so it will be like this but with changeable caps if I'll make more.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 15, 2014)

The second hammer handle looks nice BUT, a little oil or grease oh your hands is going to make it real tuff to hold on to. That is why thay are usley knurled.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 16, 2014)

When I made my hammer I used long m12 setscrews drilled and taped into the hole for the handle then pressed the handle in an dimpled it for he setscrews tighten them down and the heads screw onto the setscrews.


----------

